# Side Panels - Cleaning Tip



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have acquired a caravan (no adverse comments please) to use as a UK base to enable us to leave our m/h in Spain if the need arises. 

Now the sides are similar to the old Hymers in that they have very small dimples in them.

The van is green with mold so what is the best way to clean all the mold etc off. 

Shampoo and warm water works but is there anything easier?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As the van sounds on the older side of young.

I would personally spray with a hard surface cleaner / pressure wash additive diluted at 5:1. Have a cup of tea.
Mix cleaner with water at about 20:1 and apply with sponge or brush. The brushes that transport companies use.
Hose off and have another cuppa.

Dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Do as Dave says,but when we had a caravan with dimple effect,we used a small square piece of Carpet?,the pile gets into the dimply bits,jobs a good un'.
Ted.
PS. NOT!!!! Coconut matting!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

OPTION TWO

Drive down to the local Polish car wash.

Dave p


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Even they (Poles) would not touch this Dave, but its dry no damp and an ideal base. 

The long term plan is to site it in La Manga as a winter retreat.


----------

